# Problems with thin beeswax sheets



## jim.nwjh (Nov 24, 2021)

We made a silicone mold of the pattern off a sheet of plastic foundation. Nice mold. We quickly dip it into melted beeswax to get a thin sheet. Our plan is to then roll the sheets to make candles, with the honeycomb imprint. However, the wax immediately begins to crack and it isn't possible to roll it. I've seen videos of people rolling thin sheets with no problem. Do I need to add something to the wax to make it more pliable?


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

cast wax is brittle
what you see people rolling candles with is milled wax... run threw a roller system that compresses/stretches/ anneals it.. 
you may be able to soften it using one of the products people add to make clapstick, lotion bars, ets...but that's likely going to effect the burn


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

100% pure beeswax does not make good handles - it will crack, burn unevenly, tunnel, etc.
I tried 100% beeswax candle making and was disappointed.

Actually, even basic candle pouring instructions will state something like:

*Supplies Needed*

1 pound beeswax
1/2 cup coconut oil, melted
So to overcome the cracking issues - add some plant oil to the mix (e.g. coconut oil).
That should make the sheets more pliable for usage in candles.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I've cast beeswax candles. and provided the wick is selected appropriately, there are no such issues. That said it is exceedingly brittle when cast.

All candles used for Roman Catholic feasts are pure beeswax. I believe I read there is a guild in England who is responsible for supplying the Church of England with candles - they are a major supporter of the various beekeeping organizations and they use pure wax.


----------



## Some Bloke (Oct 16, 2021)

Guild of Wax Chandlers - waxchandlers.org.uk

Origins a bit vague but formed around the 14th century. My impression is they used to be deadly rivals to those b******s the Guild of Tallow Chandlers.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

If you've ever smelled a tallow candle, you know why these guys won.


----------



## Some Bloke (Oct 16, 2021)

Actually the Tallow Chandlers won, in a way - they allied with the petrochemical / plastics industry and are rolling in cash, whilst the upmarket Wax Chandlers found their market shrinking every year, and if memory serves, eventually reformed as a charity promoting Good Works with their inherited assets, only partially working in wax / beekeeping now.

Once the Victorians figured out how to mass produce candles which did not smell from oil, and soon thereafter developed new forms of lighting like the newfangled gas lamps, the price of beeswax collapsed.


----------

